

NodeJs and Bouncy as Web Front End - donpdonp
http://donpark.org/blog/2013/01/28/nodejs-and-bouncy-as-web-front-end

======
jfrankamp
Nice example of a route/vhost setup in pure node. +1 for socket.io support. I
look forward to seeing the solution for malformed request handling.

